# help



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

hey guys. so im really interested in putting a couple of plants in my 55g tank.ive read through a couple "stickys" threads and noticed it said for low light plants it was 1.0 watt per gallon. well i have a 55g tank and a 35watt light.would i even be able to grow begginer low light plants? do i have to upgrade my light? also it is an original light so its not specialy for plant.is that fine? if anyone can recomend some plants for me that would be awsome.
thanks


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

You have about .6wpg which might work for some low light plants like HORNWORT. I have a low light planted tank and my HORNWORT grows like crazy, but I also use Flourish and Flourish Excel on a regular basis.
JAVA FERN and CRYPTOCORYNE WENDTII 'RED' seem to do well in low light too.
You might check your LFS for a bulb that is for planted tanks, especially if you have one that is more for bringing out the color in the fish (kinda blueish).
However, if you have the money get a better fixture


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

Yea my light is a shade of purple/blue.I will go to my lfs to see if they have any light options for my settup.so if I got lucky with finding a 55w or even 60w I can have a bigger variaty of plants even without a special plant light?I will be using the flourish stuff for shure.also I read that some people have real trouble with hornwort.


----------



## cybercat (Jun 25, 2011)

You want a bulb for plants. But with the fish you have plants will not make it. they will be all torn up and eaten.


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

hmm havent thought about that.so not a good idea for me to get plants huh?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Possiblly try a bit of java fern on some wood and see how that goes


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

i sorta dont even want to anymore because i would need to get a new light just to plant and the fish destroy it...hmm...im thinking of just getting a 20 long and planting it like crazy.thanks guys ..much help!!


----------

